# The Flavour Mill



## DizZa (20/9/16)

Good Day Fellow Vapers!!

My name is Damian, I started vaping about 2 and a half years ago.(Every time I say that it sounds like an AA meeting)

Anyway it was one of those experiences that you can't forget nor keep quite about, obviously vaping back then wasn't what it is today. I found myself vaping mostly Liqua juices through a Tube Mech mod and a Kraken RDTA.

Six months later I purchased my first batch of DIY-Concentrates from Vapour Mountain,as well as being a Reonaut at this time. Searching for the best juice ever commenced. Trying out renown recipes and fellow DIY'ers creations. Much was learned and Ecigssa forum and all its awesome members definitely deserves some credit, thanks to every DIY'er on this forum always answering questions and posting their findings!


Ecigssa Forum today I reveal to you:

The Flavour Mill!!!

So what does this new vendor on the block offer?

We will be supplying you with all your DIY needs! And wants of course!

We will be going live on Monday the 26th of September 2016.

We are situated in the North Coast of Kwa-Zulu Natal, shipping rates will be very affordable and free shipping will apply to orders over R1000.

To celebrate this new venture we would like of you to take advantage of our *CRAZY OPENING SPECIALS* on TFA and FA Flavourings. (From as little as R29 per 10ml)

We will be running an *Ecigssa Forum only competition*, up for grabs will be a bucket load of concentrates, E-Liquid bases, Nicotine,lots of bottles and accessories!! New thread will be released upon opening of online store to specify rules and entry compliance.

We have great ideas set for the future and would like to answer any questions you may have.

I will mainly be running our threads on the forum, for customer service or support regarding the website, once up and live feel free to contact @Erica_TFM as she will be in charge of that!

Thanks for taking the time to visit this thread, we look forward to helping you DIY.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## Philip (20/9/16)

Awesome

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (20/9/16)

Awesome stuff! Wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

And a warm welcome Damian @DizZa
Nice to see that you have been a member here for quite some time!

Wishing you all the best with the venture!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (20/9/16)

All the best @DizZa
and hope it rocks

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (20/9/16)

Welcome and good luck on your venture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/16)

Great news. All the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/9/16)

So when does the site go live @DizZa / @Erica_TFM ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (20/9/16)

Stosta said:


> So when does the site go live @DizZa / @Erica_TFM ?


Looks like Monday the 26th of September.
Can't wait to see the specials!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (20/9/16)

Yes we will be going live on Monday @Stosta 

I'm busy working on the prize for the Ecigssa Competition, what do you guys think of 20 flavourings of your choice, 2L VG, 1L PG, 100mls 36MG Prime Nic, and a few accessories?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (20/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Yes we will be going live on Monday @Stosta
> 
> I'm busy working on the prize for the Ecigssa Competition, what do you guys think of 20 flavourings of your choice, 2L VG, 1L PG, 100mls 36MG Prime Nic, and a few accessories?


That sounds like an amazing prize! But only if I win it otherwise it's no good

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Quakes (20/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Yes we will be going live on Monday @Stosta
> 
> I'm busy working on the prize for the Ecigssa Competition, what do you guys think of 20 flavourings of your choice, 2L VG, 1L PG, 100mls 36MG Prime Nic, and a few accessories?



Ohhh, that would be awesome, seeing that I'm starting my very first DIY next month, this would be an amazing prize... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (20/9/16)

@DizZa This is great news for the KZN DIY'er like myself.
Do you have a physical store or only available online ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (21/9/16)

Hi @Greyz we don't really have a physical store. But you are welcome to drop by anytime though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/9/16)

Good luck with your venture @DizZa 
Always good to see new vendors coming to KZN

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Greyz we don't really have a physical store. But you are welcome to drop by anytime though!


Just watch out @DizZa , I thought I was being mugged the first time @Greyz showed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DizZa (21/9/16)

@Erica_TFM see this? Remember what I told you, never resist just hand over the Nicotine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (21/9/16)

@DizZa where about in Durban are you at, I would love to come by even if just to stop and say hi.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (21/9/16)

Oh and I won't rob you. Don't listen to Matt  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DizZa (21/9/16)

Greyz said:


> @DizZa where about in Durban are you at, I would love to come by even if just to stop and say hi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


@Greyz unfortunately we are in Richards Bay, feel free to pop by anytime you're in the area!


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/16)

Fabulous! I assume that you will post the website address at some stage...
I suggest you stock up good - at those prices, you will be wiped out by 10h00 on the 26th!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (22/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Fabulous! I assume that you will post the website address at some stage...
> I suggest you stock up good - at those prices, you will be wiped out by 10h00 on the 26th!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I doubt it, we are pretty stocked up... 

Yes website will be going live on Monday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (23/9/16)

@DizZa what payment methods will you be accepting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (23/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> @DizZa what payment methods will you be accepting?



Hi @Huffapuff we will only be accpeting Payfast payments. Like most online shops, fast, secure and easy!
Alternatively a plain EFT will also suffice. But shipping might be delayed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Huffapuff we will only be accpeting Payfast payments. Like most online shops, fast, secure and easy!
> Alternatively a plain EFT will also suffice. But shipping might be delayed.


That sucks.

Capitec and Payfast does not work together 


The whole reason I am with Capitec is because the cards do not allow internet frauds.


What is wrong with EFT really?

It's as easy as you release goods when funds clear. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DizZa (24/9/16)

An EFT will definitely suffice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (24/9/16)

Awesome  Will be placing an order.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stehan (25/9/16)

@boxerulez , When having a Capitec Global One account, you can go in store to activate your debit card as an online shopping credit card, there are few steps to follow, and then you are set to do online shopping until your cards limit is reached! lol. @DizZa , payfast is secure and easy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/9/16)

@stehan I know about that but then also your card is opened up to fraud which is half the reason I love Capitec. No online card purchases.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## stehan (25/9/16)

Have No problem as yet, 2 years in already, using it alot!


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

What time are you opening?


----------



## DizZa (26/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> What time are you opening?



We are LIVE @Rude Rudi !!! Visit www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Fantastic - all the best!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

DizZa said:


> We are LIVE @Rude Rudi !!! Visit www.theflavourmill.co.za



Is there a coupon code available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (26/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Is there a coupon code available?



The specials are pre-loaded for everyone. Competition is Ecigssa only. No coupons needed. In the pipeline for the future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

DizZa said:


> The specials are pre-loaded for everyone. Competition is Ecigssa only. No coupons needed. In the pipeline for the future!



Fantastic. Order placed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (26/9/16)

Any thoughts on website? What do you like or dislike?


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Any thoughts on website? What do you like or dislike?



Looks good - functional, easy to navigate, etc.

One thing you must look at - when you click on flavourings, all flavourings - the flavours only appear at the bottom of the page - there are 2 screens full off unnecessary fields - it almost felt like I choose the wrong option:










Other than that, its all good!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (26/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks good - functional, easy to navigate, etc.
> 
> One thing you must look at - when you click on flavourings, all flavourings - the flavours only appear at the bottom of the page - there are 2 screens full off unnecessary fields - it almost felt like I choose the wrong option:
> 
> ...



Fixed thanks @Rude Rudi


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Fixed thanks @Rude Rudi



Nice one - pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Extra entry for me for the competition!! 

LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

Not having much luck via PM..

@DizZa is TFA Bourbon on your site Vanilla Bourbon or Kentucky Bourbon? I also assume all concentrates are the V1 varients unless otherwise stated?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (26/9/16)

Effjh said:


> Not having much luck via PM..
> 
> @DizZa is TFA Bourbon on your site Vanilla Bourbon or Kentucky Bourbon? I also assume all concentrates are the V1 varients unless otherwise stated?



Hi @Effjh I apologise for the not so speedy response. We have been drowning this side. No excuse though. 
It is just TFA Bourbon. On TFA's site they reckon the following: "Similar to our kentucky bourbon flavour but with its own kick!"

Hope that helps.


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Effjh I apologise for the not so speedy response. We have been drowning this side. No excuse though.
> It is just TFA Bourbon. On TFA's site they reckon the following: "Similar to our kentucky bourbon flavour but with its own kick!"
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks @DizZa, no worries can imagine you have a ton of orders to get through. Didn't realise they had a straight up Bourbon, wonder how it compares to KB, can't find any flavour notes online. Might as well give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/16)

I've placed my order too. @DizZa, my suggestion for navigation would be to follow the style that E-liquid Concentrates uses. When you want to add something to your cart, you click on the "Add to cart" tab. A pop-up box appears for a few seconds telling you it's been added, then the box disappears and you carry on shopping. With many sites, it appears that you have to follow this process instead:
1) From the main flavours page, click on the flavour you want to go to its own page
2) Click on "Add to cart"
3) The cart box then comes up showing your flavour
4) Close cart pop-up
5) Click Back to get from the individual flavour page back to the main flavour page
6) Click on the next flavour you want.

I realise that it complicates things when you have different size bottles, the customer must choose which size they want. But then I'd rather have separate sections, a la BLCK or Valley Vapour, for flavours in larger sizes. Alternatively, when you hover your mouse over the "Add to cart" button on the main page, it opens a menu with 10ml, 20ml, etc. For me, it's so much easier to be able to pick everything from the main flavour page without going into individual flavour pages and without ever having to close the cart pop-up box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Erica (26/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I've placed my order too. @DizZa, my suggestion for navigation would be to follow the style that E-liquid Concentrates uses. When you want to add something to your cart, you click on the "Add to cart" tab. A pop-up box appears for a few seconds telling you it's been added, then the box disappears and you carry on shopping. With many sites, it appears that you have to follow this process instead:
> 1) From the main flavours page, click on the flavour you want to go to its own page
> 2) Click on "Add to cart"
> 3) The cart box then comes up showing your flavour
> ...



Hey @RichJB have a look at our website now, after a few modifications and the add to cart option works like a charm! Thanks for the input, always appreciated

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/16)

Thanks @Erica_TFM, that is now the sort of navigation that I like to have. No closing of cart pop-ups or clicking of "Back" to get back to the main flavour page. This is much better for me.

Edit: I guess some folks who are very new to online shopping might want some sort of pop-up or screen alert to tell them "Flavour xx at Ryy has been added to your cart" just as a confirmation that they've clicked the right thing. But I reckon anybody who has bought online a couple of times will find this a lot cleaner and better. Just the view moving to the top of the page to where the cart is will let folks know that it's been added and they can continue shopping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (28/9/16)

@DizZa Great to see another DIY avenue to investigate. All the best with your venture.
Just a question ...... are you planning on stocking 30 or 50ml in the near future?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (28/9/16)

KZOR said:


> @DizZa Great to see another DIY avenue to investigate. All the best with your venture.
> Just a question ...... are you planning on stocking 30 or 50ml in the near future?



Hi @KZOR most definitely! Most of our new stock coming in will be available in 30ml and/or 100ml. Check out this thread to see our incoming Capella stock!


----------



## Jpq (29/9/16)

Quick question, i might be an idiot, my wife will agree, i cant see the cometion rules?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jpq (29/9/16)

Quick question, i might be an idiot, my wife will agree, i cant see the competion rules

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jpq (29/9/16)

Quick question, i might be an idiot, my wife will agree, i cant see the competition rules?


AGGGGG im sorry late night mixing and early rising arent friends, and my point just proven, PROPER idiot here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Erica (29/9/16)

Jpq said:


> Quick question, i might be an idiot, my wife will agree, i cant see the cometion rules?



Hi @Jpq our competition is listed here on our WIN WIN WIN thread, go check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Any thoughts on website? What do you like or dislike?



Hi @DizZa 

What I like:
Clean layout
Easy to read with the black text on the lighter background
Products have the (10ml) in their product names so its easy to know what you buying

Areas for improvement (just my opinion, use it dont use it)
When you get to the home page its not clear what I am supposed to buy. On my iPad, the menu is at the top and these large FlavourArt and FA logos, I dont see the featured products unless I scroll down. I think its better to feature the products higher up so they are there right at you when you arrive at the page.
Why do i have to click on Flavourings, then 10ml - then I see the various flavour lines to select from. There are only two flavour lines but i have to click three times to get to them. Perhaps put them in the main menu or make them a big bold square somewhere to click on. 

I am no website designer just commenting from a user or customer's point of view.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DizZa (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @DizZa
> 
> What I like:
> Clean layout
> ...



Hi @Silver I get what you are trying to say 100%. Check back in 4 weeks and it will all make sense.

On the featured products note I will definitely make an adjustment, I agree it should be more visible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Silver I get what you are trying to say 100%. Check back in 4 weeks and it will all make sense.
> 
> On the featured products note I will definitely make an adjustment, I agree it should be more visible.



No problem - as long as it can help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (29/9/16)

Order placed, I did EFT though  Guess I'll have to be patient

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (29/9/16)

Igno said:


> Order placed, I did EFT though  Guess I'll have to be patient



Hi @Igno thanks for the order, it has been packed and will be shipped today.

Keep an eye on your email for updates.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/16)

Congrats and good luck on the venture @DizZa!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nicholas (29/9/16)

Waiting for the Cap to come thru so i can place my order... cant wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Igno (29/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Igno thanks for the order, it has been packed and will be shipped today.
> 
> Keep an eye on your email for updates.



Thank you guys, that's the best news I've had so far today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (29/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Waiting for the Cap to come thru so i can place my order... cant wait



Capella has arrived, bottles in the labeling process, thanks for bearing with us!


----------



## Nicholas (29/9/16)

DizZa said:


> Capella has arrived, bottles in the labeling process, thanks for bearing with us!



OH YEAH!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (1/10/16)

Order placed, couldn't wait any longer for Capella, need my fix now!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tekk.ninja (2/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Order placed, couldn't wait any longer for Capella, need my fix now!!



Probably wont be long for the CAP stock to go live. If it goes live on Monday try sneak your cap order in before 11:00 and ask to combine them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

tekk.ninja said:


> Probably wont be long for the CAP stock to go live. If it goes live on Monday try sneak your cap order in before 11:00 and ask to combine them.



Welcome to the forum @tekk.ninja 

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Strontium (2/10/16)

tekk.ninja said:


> Probably wont be long for the CAP stock to go live. If it goes live on Monday try sneak your cap order in before 11:00 and ask to combine them.



Yeah the guys were really "Johnny on the spot" got a pm from them updating me about the new shipment etc, good customer support so far, quite impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (2/10/16)

There is one Cap in stock now, woot. I think we are going to get a flood of new Cap shortly. My mouse finger is poised over the "Add to cart" button.

Edit: and now there are five! They are breeding like rabbits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Erica (2/10/16)

RichJB said:


> There is one Cap in stock now, woot. I think we are going to get a flood of new Cap shortly. My mouse finger is poised over the "Add to cart" button.
> 
> Edit: and now there are five! They are breeding like rabbits!


Hi @RichJB yes! I am adding the Capella stock as we speak! Get ready as there are a few surpirses too  in about an hours time everything will be loaded and ready to be added to your cart! So keep refreshing that page

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (2/10/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @RichJB yes! I am adding the Capella stock as we speak! Get ready as there are a few surpirses too  in about an hours time everything will be loaded and ready to be added to your cart! So keep refreshing that page


Fasta fasta!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (2/10/16)

Ooh yeah, Choc Glazed Doughnut and NY Cheesecake on special, the two Caps I wanted most. Bronuts, here we go! And Sugar Cookie v2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (2/10/16)

Aaarrrggg there's a vanilla custard I needed  trying to make some unicorn milk. That'll have to go in with my next order when I make bronuts nomnomnom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (3/10/16)

*The Flavour Mill now has Capella in stock as well as 30ml concentrates! It's an add to cart kinda day *​*Head on over to our website to start your cart today!
*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (3/10/16)

I had quite a weird thing while ordering yesterday, @Erica_TFM. I was putting stuff in my cart, browsing a bit more and then, when I came back to my cart, some items had vanished. I think it was a result of me shopping while you were updating. I had 13 items at one point, then suddenly it was down to 7. I had visions of @DizZa putting stuff in my physical cart, then you slapping him on the wrist, taking it out again and saying "No, not yet, it's not updated on the site yet!" Either that or there was a hole in my basket. Which is entirely possible, I have the gift of taking the supermarket trolley with the wonky wheel. So if you find a whole bunch of concentrate bottles on the floor in Aisle 2, sorry - that would have been me.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Strontium (4/10/16)

@Erica_TFM @DizZa just received my order and got to say what a fantastic experience. Everything from the site to the delivery went brilliantly, you and your team kept me informed all along the way with constant feedback.
Your prices are phenomenal, you selection fantastic, a really professional team. 
You guys even went the extra mile when you saw I missed the Capella launch and what's more impressive is that you didn't even say anything, a lot of suppliers would toot their own horn, but not you guys so I'll toot it for you!
If any forum readers haven't supported these guys yet, DO IT NOW, you won't be disappointed.

You have got a customer for life in me now, no matter what.

Thank you
Ryan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nicholas (4/10/16)

Yay!!! Girlfriend decided to get me some diy stuff for our anniversary ... order placed ... now comes the wait ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (25/10/16)

We have new stock!! To celebrate we do what we always do! All new stock discounted!

FA Apple Pie
FA Cream Fresh(label delay)
FA Joy
FA Liquid Amber
FA Marshmallow
FA MTS Vape Wizard
FA Nut Mix
FA Tanger (Mandarin)
FA Torrone
INW Biscuit
INW Raspberry
INW Milk Chocolate(at customs)
INW Nugat(at customs)
FW Cake (Yellow)
FW Butterscotch
FW Butterscotch Ripple
FW Creme De Menthe
CAP Chocolate Coconut Almond
CAP Strawberry Taffy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/2/17)

On behalf of @Dietz , @Idiot , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown , @DominionZA ,Tash and Irene I would like to thank The Flavour Mill for their generous donation towards our DIY meetup event this weekend. We were able to explore new flavours and have a 'better than expected' meetup all thanks to The Flavour Mill.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (5/2/17)

@Bunnypoison we are thrilled you all had a wonderful time! We will definately make a plan to be at one of these future events!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/2/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> @Bunnypoison we are thrilled you all had a wonderful time! We will definately make a plan to be at one of these future events!


I will be looking out for you @Erica_TFM & @DizZa would be great to have you at our events.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (5/2/17)

Thanks you guys a Mill!!! Really appreciate the goodies you sent!!!
I really love your concentrate bottles that come with a recommended % for mixing! Will definitely make an order with you guys soon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DizZa (24/2/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------

